# Question about Mozart k466 concerto 3rd movement theme and Beethoven



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Can someone tell me what Beethoven piano sonata has a very similar theme to the main theme of this concerto 3rd movement:






You can hear it at 24:40


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

sounds like a Mannheim rocket. maybe you're referring to the first movement of Beethoven's first piano sonata? 



 if not that, there's also the last movement of Beethoven's second piano sonata. https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vBHiIQGub-k#t=1117


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sonatas, but the opening of the finale of Mozart's 40th Symphony and the scherzo of Beethoven's 5th symphony both use the same thing. Not uncommon!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Not sonatas, but the opening of the finale of Mozart's 40th Symphony and the scherzo of Beethoven's 5th symphony both use the same thing. Not uncommon!


The finale of Mozart's 40th was what I thought of too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny story -- the opening of the scherzo to Beethoven's 5th uses exactly the same notes (transposed) and intervals as the opening of the finale of Mozart's 40th. Hard to notice because the effects are so different. But Sir George Grove observed, back in 1896, that Beethoven copied the two themes down, facing each other, in one of his sketchbooks. Not much escaped Ludwig!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The first thing that came to my mind was the main theme of the 24th piano sonata, first movement.






Starts at 0:53


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I apologize for this thread. I just found out what I was thinking of wasn't a Beethoven piano sonata, but Mozart's F major piano sonata:






What I was thinking of starts at 0:31


----------

